# What year Continental?



## rollfaster (Dec 17, 2017)

A friend just picked this up, thinking early Postwar but not sure.
@SirMike1983 @Schwinn499 @Eric Amlie


----------



## Schwinn499 (Dec 17, 2017)

Early post war indeed, 46 47?


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 17, 2017)

I've only seen numbers like that on the Town & Country Tandems. T002081 was probably a 1949 stamping, for a T&C. Possible tandem SN stamping on the wrong BB shell?


----------



## Schwinn499 (Dec 17, 2017)

Interesting about the T serial, never thought of that. Also noticed the front fender is missing its brace (orig?) and is a peaked front fender which I beleve started in 49?? The 46 47s had a pointed front fender.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 17, 2017)

That’s domething about the serial, I was unaware about that. Not sure about the brace either. Thanks for the input guys. Decent bike though?


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 17, 2017)

Schwinn stamped the SN's on the bikes component before the frame build so this could very well be a mis-stamping when they started or stopped the stamping for a batch of tandems. Not sure if the rear tandem BB would be the same on a Continental but it's possible. If I remember right, the highest number on the last early 60's T&C's was in the 3 thousand range.

Here's a catalog image of the 1948 model. Opal Violet was not an option for 48 but Opal Blue, Green and Red were. And no ridge on the front fender.


----------

